# How do I tell if my car is made in Mexico or USA?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

My driver side wiper is broken and I need to get replacement parts (probably the pivot and link), but the book is showing different part numbers for mexican made and USA made parts.

How can I tell where my car was manufactured? Off the VIN?

1995 Sentra GXE


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Vin number of the car. Does it start with (1) if yes car was made (Assembled) in USA, if it start with (J) Japann and (3) Mexico.

Hope that helps.

MAx


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

guess that means my 200SX was made in the great US of A!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Could you do me a favor those who are sure your cars are made in the US? 

Check your throttle position sensor and see if there is one connector on them or two smaller ones. Also post what year and make Sentra/200SX you have!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

James said:


> Could you do me a favor those who are sure your cars are made in the US?
> 
> Check your throttle position sensor and see if there is one connector on them or two smaller ones. Also post what year and make Sentra/200SX you have!


1998 200SX SE. I am pretty certain its a US model (will look at lunch) and my TPS has two small connectors.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

K thats exactly what I'm looking for... and that is very interesting, thank you!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I think all 200SX have been build on the US. So far all the ones as seen while I was working in a Nissan parts department 4 years ago.

MAx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well here is the thing, the US model TPS has the same one connector on auto and manual transmissions. Deric has a 97 200sx as well and his VIN indicates it was built in the US as well. However, his TPS has the two small connectors on it vice the single connector. Couldn't tell what P/N it was so I checked the FAST program and couldn't find any year that was different in the US models, however the b14x models from Mexico have the two plug style connectors... Strange eh? Maybe the 97+ have the same harness as the mexico units...


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> Well here is the thing, the US model TPS has the same one connector on auto and manual transmissions. Deric has a 97 200sx as well and his VIN indicates it was built in the US as well. However, his TPS has the two small connectors on it vice the single connector. Couldn't tell what P/N it was so I checked the FAST program and couldn't find any year that was different in the US models, however the b14x models from Mexico have the two plug style connectors... Strange eh? Maybe the 97+ have the same harness as the mexico units...


That is totally possible. I bought an engine from a 99 sentra and some of the sensor where not the same as my 95 engine. I had to replace some of them. And the Trottle body was different as well because the car didn't have crouse control.

MAx


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Could it be related to federal emissions vs. california emissions? I forgot to look at lunch so I just had the misses run out and look for me and the VIN says my 200 is US made. And I'll double check the TPS tonight but when I went through my IAC/EGR problem I know somebody said the IAC was the single connector and the TPS had the two connectors. But that advice may have come from someone with a 98 or 99. Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There is the difference see because both my IACV and TPS have one single larger connector while it seems that 97+ ppl (B14x) have two smaller connectors for the TPS...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> And I'll double check the TPS tonight but when I went through my IAC/EGR problem I know somebody said the IAC was the single connector and the TPS had the two connectors. But that advice may have come from someone with a 98 or 99. Hope this has been helpful.


the thing is my manufacturing date for the car is 04/97 so not even near the 98's. anyone else with a 97 have 2 tps connectors?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Mexican B14's not for the American Market*

psteng19.... :thumbup: 

As *I always * knew any B14 were maded in Mexico for the American Market.

Mexican production for the American market started with the B15's, when Smyrna expanded their Altima's production and gathers the production of Sentras for the whole continent at the Aguascalientes' plant in Mexico.

That plant is already producing B13's, they've maded several "face-lifts" in the so-popular B13's (knowed as Tsurus here) to make them look +/- vigent.

check these photos: http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx/gallery.html#foto


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

So what you're saying is that the newer b14's and b15's were all made in mexico and shipped to the US to carry an assemled in the US tag???


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*b14 were discontinued*

Mexican Plant at Aguascalientes is producing just the newer B15's in all versions for Mex, USA & some Latinamerican Markets.

They also produce the B13, knowed as Tsurus for Mex & LatinAmerican Markets.

That plant also produces (assembles) some Renaults for the Mex market & a Nissan+Renault mix: Platina, that is positioned between the B13 & the B15.

We also have a Hatchback based in the B15 platform, the European Almera (imported from Europe).

B14 are no longer produced or sold 'till 2000

:cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh ic... that's strange... thanks for the Info though!!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I was aware that the B-14 are no longer produce. I'm pretty sure the 2 doors B-14 where assembled in the USA and the 4 doors in Mexico. 

MAx


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I was searching for parts and saw that some parts were for Mex v US made Sentras. It is odd that they are not completely identical. So I went to my car and it did not specify where it was made.

Fortunately, I searched on here.  My VIN starts with a 1 so made in Tennessee.

As another poster said, maybe the Calif. emission models were all made in the the US. Mine was originally shipped to Calif. as well.


----------

